# newb yankee



## Alva8193 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey i decided to join my tt-s will be here mid January i have an A5 S-line now in Avus silver i hope to learn a lot here i already have picked up plenty of info and there isnt very many help on our American forums since the TT-S has only been at dealers here for like 3-4 weeks


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello mate, welcome .Where in the us are you?
cheers
jon


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I am sure you will find all you need to know on here


----------



## Alva8193 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks gentlemen i live in south Florida, so how does every1 who owns one like their TT-S? i asked the dealer and he LOVED it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------

